# Hypo + Albino Leo's



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

What am i going to get if i cross these? Im assuming normal het for albino??


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Well Hypo is a co-dom gene for a start meaning its either hypo or its not and it works in the same way that Mack Snow works. And Albino is a recessive gene meaning the parent can't pass on anything but albino.

So because of this you'd get (to my knowledge):

50% hypo het albino
50% normal het albino


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

i swear hypo is a line bred trait? meaning babies would be het albino but reduced spotting? im clueless but wait for a genetics genius to correct me lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hypo looks and acts like an incomplete dominant trait, from the limited breeding trials I've done... 

Of course, I don't have any hypo males to test against my spotty, spotty wildtype female. This would be the real test - does a super hypo male make 100% hypo offspring no matter what he's crossed to?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like we are still indecided then? All Hypo but het for albino?


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i would say normal reduced spotting het albino but i dont know as iv not done any trials, i think its undecided if it is a true genetic trait or not....


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

i think you get not very good hybinos? then rebreed these to get actually hybinos? not sure tho. wait for cjreptiles. he'll know.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Blazin said:


> i think you get not very good hybinos? then rebreed these to get actually hybinos? not sure tho. wait for cjreptiles. he'll know.


I didn't bother answer this one because Nienna (confirmed by Ssthisto) had already posted what I would have.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well dunno if it helps, but i've jus bred a hypo to an albino and the babies look like they may poss be hypo (they are not black and yellow, but brown and yellow and lightening as they age) 

for excample:










the one one the left - parents mum hypo, dad albino

the one on the right - mum high yellow, dad albino


they are only a couple of weeks old so to soon to tell, should get a better picture in a few weeks time. 

from the hypo-albino paring, i've had 3 eggs hatch so far, two of them are the paler browns and one looks like a normal (but the one who looks like a normal has only jus hatched the other day so may lighten)


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

so is hypo a co-dom or ...?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i'd really like to know the answer to that too as i have a couple of hypos


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hypo looks and acts as though it is incompletely dominant, yes. However, a linebred trait might well have the same appearance. What you'd really need to do in order to test the theory is breed a super hypo to a very very spotty wildtype (ideally, a wildtype that is recent wild caught heritage) and see if you get 100% hypo offspring.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

a mate of mine bred his SHTCTB to his albino and blizzard and all were hypo


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Blizzard can "hide" hypo underneath it - and most CB geckos are bred for fewer spots and enhanced yellow colouration anyway ("High yellows" ten years ago look like today's "Normals").

That's why the ideal test would be a super hypo (which should theoretically be homozygous hypo) to a WC or recent WC-heritage spotty gecko - so there's no chance of any selective breeding genes drifting around in the WC's gene pool.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

but wouldnt the blizzard or albino part be ignored so its just like breeding to a normal?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, because:

1. You can have a blizzard (or patternless) that ALSO carries Hypo. You don't know for sure, because Blizzard and Patternless BOTH hide all traces of spotting patterns. Doesn't mean they don't still have the code for 'reduced spotting' - which would mess up your results. I have a patternless male I suspect is a "hidden" hypo... because he produced a super hypo offspring when crossed to a super hypo.

2. A captive-bred normal is a very different animal to a wildcaught or recent heritage "normal". Not least because there's some evidence that the captive bred leopard geckos we keep are actually a sort of mongrelised hybrid of two or three species and several subspecies of _Eublepharis_. To get a really accurate result, you want an animal that is KNOWN not to carry any bred-and-selected-in-captivity genes. 

That way, you're testing "is super hypo a homozygous incomplete dominant gene when tested against wildtype" rather than "what does crossing super hypo into another selectively bred strain do?"


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya as amy says i have bred my shtct to an albino and to a blizard and all have turned out hypo with 1 super hypo i always thought hypo was a line breed trait? werent they line bred rather than pop up out of nowhere?
stu


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd be surprised.

There's wild _Eublepharis_ species and subspecies which REALLY resemble some of the captive bred traits.

For example, _Eublepharis angramainyu_ is much larger than our typical leopard geckos... about the size of a Giant. Odd, no? Strangely enough, they also seem to show a lot of reduced spotting and orange colouration. The poor condition of the animal in the linked photos is because it's a WC female in the wild.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*A little confused*

I'm lost....

So, how do you make a tangerine albino then?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gizmogecko said:


> I'm lost....
> 
> So, how do you make a tangerine albino then?


I would do it by finding the best Tangerine male (probably a super hypo tangerine, since they've been selectively bred for colour) I could possibly get and several of the brightest albino females.

Breed them together and keep the brightest of the babies - one male, as many females as you can manage. These are het albino.

Breed the first-generation offspring together and keep the brightest albino females.

Breed those albino females back to their grandfather, the Tangerine male, and keep the best het albino offspring.

Breed those offspring together and keep the brightest tangerine albino females....

It's a lot of inbreeding to "fix" a trait like that. And the moment you outcross you're undoing a lot of the gene selection.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Oh right!*

No easy task then!!

Thanks for that. Should have some in about years time then if anyone wants one!:smile:


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*just 1 more question*

If you were to buy 1 male and 1 female tangerine albino - and breed them together - would you by any stretch of the imagination get tangerine albino offspring??? :smile: or not  or maybe :idea:


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

gizmogecko said:


> If you were to buy 1 male and 1 female tangerine albino - and breed them together - would you by any stretch of the imagination get tangerine albino offspring??? :smile: or not  or maybe :idea:


Yes you would.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Yippeeeeeeeeee!!!*

Success!!!

Cinderella shall go to the ball!!!!! Then come home and buy some hypo tangerines to breed!!!:no1:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

so what if you where to breed a giant tangerine albino, and an albino or het albino together ?


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*a..........*

as far as I know and someone who really knows will come along soon, but albino x albino produces albino, giant x none giant produces some giant some none giant, so therefore all albino - some giant some not, as for the het thing, then I suppose it depends on what the 'actual' was before the het. So, have an idea what to say, but not so confident on this bit, so will wait and see what the experts say.

However, just to hijack a little, I want to know what if you have a hybino already - what would create further hybinos, a hypo or an albino? What would the percentage outcome be please.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gizmogecko said:


> However, just to hijack a little, I want to know what if you have a hybino already - what would create further hybinos, a hypo or an albino? What would the percentage outcome be please.


In the first generation to get albinos, an albino.

And you'd expect about half to all hybino, depending on whether your Hybino was a Super Hypo albino or just a Hypo Albino. 

Crossing to a hypo would get you hypos / supers / maybe normals (if your hybino isn't a super) het albino.


----------

